# GOODBYE R15...HELLO TIVO once again



## mocman (Jan 25, 2006)

I have had the R15 fof a few months now and like all others here I have nothing but problems with this unit. I guess I should have listened to the installer when he stated he could not see why they are getting away from tivo. That he hates the new box.
I am a person who has to have the latest and greatest when they come out so I took the plunge. Well being a tivo person for a few years I am going out today and bye another.
I have callled dtv and of course they act like they have no problems and I was the first caller to complain. So I called again a few weeks later and get the same result. Then they stated they would give me my money back on a directtivo if I could find one. So today is the day to make the switch back.
I also understand that all things have bugs and need to be addressed in due time but this is CRAZY..
Anyway the best thing I have come to is that I found this GReat Site..........


----------



## mocman (Jan 25, 2006)

mocman said:


> I have had the R15 fof a few months now and like all others here I have nothing but problems with this unit. I guess I should have listened to the installer when he stated he could not see why they are getting away from tivo. That he hates the new box.
> I am a person who has to have the latest and greatest when they come out so I took the plunge. Well being a tivo person for a few years I am going out today and bye another.
> I have callled dtv and of course they act like they have no problems and I was the first caller to complain. So I called again a few weeks later and get the same result. Then they stated they would give me my money back on a directtivo if I could find one. So today is the day to make the switch back.
> I also understand that all things have bugs and need to be addressed in due time but this is CRAZY..
> Anyway the best thing I have come to is that I found this GReat Site..........


Anyone have any input?? Anyone else doing the same or just going to wait it out???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Everyone is allowed their own choices...

We have plenty of opinions, but you have already made your choice to switch over to the TiVo product.

So....

I have 4 TiVo powered boxes, and two R15s... I am in no rush to change any of them to the other... they both have their pro's and con's.


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

I have 1 R15, 4 R10's. I 'prefer' the Tivo but that said, the R15 IS NOT a bad system. It certainly does what I need it to do, and the fact that it is ready to take on some of the new features the DTV will be pushing out this year (CBS, FX, Fox on demand, movies on demand, more interactive channels) puts it over the Tivo for me. If you don't care about DTV future enhancements that they have announced, stay with Tivo if that makes you happy.

Fact is, DTV is moving away from Tivo and their future is elsewhere. If you want to move with them and the new features then you are going to have to move off of Tivo at some point.

Enjoy


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jf... don't forget to include DirecTV2Go and the connection to Microsoft Media Center...


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Its just personal preference and what features you like really. I was telling a friend of mine about the R-15 as he was thinking of getting a DVR for his setup and I have both an R-15 and DirecTiVo. I showed him the R-15 first as its in the living room, then I took him to the bedroom to see the DirecTiVo. 

You know the first thing he said when I was showing him my DirecTiVo ? Where is the TV picture and sound when we were looking through some of the menus. This alone made him dislike the DirecTivo and prefer the R-15.

If I had to only pick one, R-15 or DirecTiVo, I would pick the R-15 even with all its problems as no matter how great the DirecTiVo is the R-15 "IS" the future of DirecTv and the direction they are headed.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

New Wal*Mart flyer came in todays mail, Directv 80GB DVR system is featured for $98.74. They must have bought the remaining inventory of the R10's. I like both products but prefer the R10 over the R15 simply because the R15 was released with so many bugs. If Directv adds a 30 second skip and dosen't take too long at debugging the R15 they will have a superior unit.


----------



## mocman (Jan 25, 2006)

Yea our wal-mart had 10 of these units. I called directv to turn on the new tivo and the guy still act like they never heard of the problems that the r15 has.........


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have one R10 and two R15's. Overall I like the R15 better than the R10. As others have noted, once they get the bugs out, it will be an excellent dvr. HEY DIRECTV - HURRY UP WITH THE NEXT UPGRADE OKAY?
-
Carl


----------



## mocman (Jan 25, 2006)

yea I still have the r15 and as soon as they fix it I will give it another try. That is if I do not sell it on ebay...............as for now I have a tivo that just does the job that I tell it to do.......


----------



## robertsori (Jan 26, 2006)

And what makes you think that will work properly, given the other problems.
Also, I hope Tivo wins the suit against Echostar, which will force Directv to pay them for ripping off the DVR concept..............



jfalkingham said:


> I have 1 R15, 4 R10's. I 'prefer' the Tivo but that said, the R15 IS NOT a bad system. It certainly does what I need it to do, and the fact that it is ready to take on some of the new features the DTV will be pushing out this year (CBS, FX, Fox on demand, movies on demand, more interactive channels) puts it over the Tivo for me. If you don't care about DTV future enhancements that they have announced, stay with Tivo if that makes you happy.
> 
> Fact is, DTV is moving away from Tivo and their future is elsewhere. If you want to move with them and the new features then you are going to have to move off of Tivo at some point.
> 
> Enjoy


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

robertsori said:


> And what makes you think that will work properly, given the other problems.
> Also, I hope Tivo wins the suit against Echostar, which will force Directv to pay them for ripping off the DVR concept..............


The Suit against EchoStar is about part of what is used in their DVR, not for the overall concept of DVRs

Replay was out before TiVo ......

As for your first line...

The TiVo product wasn't perfect when it first rolled out either... they managed to get it working alright after a few years.... It still isn't perfect.


----------



## robertsori (Jan 26, 2006)

All products get better with time, Maybe if it was free to use, it could be worth working out the problems. But they charge $6 a month from day one.

Tivo has a superior interface, compared to other DVR's
And Echostar copied some of the functionality and features, I hope they are made to pay for the ripoff.

In my opinion DirectV, is a bad company to do business with, Tivo, NRTC, Pegasus... found that out
Just do a search of Directv and lawsuits and you'll find what I can only call a predator company.

But they do offer a better product than Echostar or Cable.

Echostar is very strange also, first Disney ABC, OLN and now Lifetime.
Soon they may cancel E$PN, and then offer a press realese claiming they have actually added Sports channels with the addition of the Cricket Network.





ebonovic said:


> The Suit against EchoStar is about part of what is used in their DVR, not for the overall concept of DVRs
> 
> Replay was out before TiVo ......
> 
> ...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

robertsori said:


> Tivo has a superior interface, compared to other DVR's


Strictly a matter of personal opinion. I like the R15 interface over the TiVo interface myself.

Carl


----------



## davenap (Dec 30, 2005)

I prefer DirecTiVo (R10) over the R15 but I see the writing on the wall and no future improvements on the R10. Hopefully, the R15 will improve with time like TiVo did, be patient.


----------



## robertsori (Jan 26, 2006)

If you like it, then it's good for you.
Everyone's opinion on ease of use, etc, is valid.

I am hoping for a solution similar to the cable card.
Why can't we buy whatever we want, and have it work.

A consumer should not be forced to buy Directv or Dish's DVR only, and the additional cost charged for these, addon's.

And lets remember, the new MPEG compression will force all older DVR and Reciever units to the garbage, after the conversion to higher compression is completed many months from now.

Let's push our Congress to force the Sat's to incorperate a similar feature, like the cable card, to allow for more competition in recievers and DVR's.

That would give us all the option of getting what we want.



carl6 said:


> Strictly a matter of personal opinion. I like the R15 interface over the TiVo interface myself.
> 
> Carl


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

robertsori said:


> And lets remember, the new MPEG compression will force all older DVR and Reciever units to the garbage, after the conversion to higher compression is completed many months from now.


Let's remember this? It's not factual. The new MPEG compression you speak of is ONLY for HD channels. Therefore, "all older DVR and receiver units" will continue to work just fine, except the HD ones, which are being replaced at no cost.

Ricky


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

DesignDawg said:


> Let's remember this? It's not factual. The new MPEG compression you speak of is ONLY for HD channels. Therefore, "all older DVR and receiver units" will continue to work just fine, except the HD ones, which are being replaced at no cost.
> 
> Ricky


Will they replace the tivo HD DVR's for the R20's (when they come out)?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

According to current information, there are plans to swap out the HR10-250s for HR20s... at varrying degrees of cost.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

robertsori said:


> Also, I hope Tivo wins the suit against Echostar, which will force Directv to pay them for ripping off the DVR concept..............


You guys need to give up on the whole DirecTiVo concept going forward. The relationship is over and the supply of receivers has all but dried up.

Here are two possible outcomes from the E* lawsuit:

1. TiVo doesn't "win" and is financially destroyed.
2. TiVo wins and will never make an MPEG4 receiver for DirecTV customers.

Either way, they have parted ways with DirecTV and the best that can be hoped for is continued support of existing MPEG2 only DirecTiVo models.

If you have other theories, I'd be interested in hearing about them.

The fallout is that the D* faithful need to make sure that they all dutifully file their carefully detailed trouble reports so that the issues with the R15 can be accurately identified and fixed.

If you can't live without TiVo, then you need to pray that TiVo survives and find a way to hook up with Comcast.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

robertsori said:


> But they do offer a better product than Echostar or Cable.


For many, D* offers a better, if not the only choice. For others, D* is not a good choice. This is more complex than a choice between baked potato or rice pilaf. You can't option E* or cable with NFL Sunday Ticket nor can you currently get Voom or Music Choice on D*.

The best product is the one that presents what you need at a price you can afford with additional hardware and content you want at a price you are willing to pay. Each provider has something that makes it stand out when compared with the others and if it happens to be a priority for you, then that's the way you should be looking whether it represents "staying the course" or changing providers.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DesignDawg said:


> Let's remember this? It's not factual. The new MPEG compression you speak of is ONLY for HD channels. Therefore, "all older DVR and receiver units" will continue to work just fine, except the HD ones, which are being replaced at no cost.


At some point, all content will move to MPEG4 (or similar). The answer to having the bandwidth to add all of the promised new content isn't going to come from launching a dozen satellites. It is going to come from compressing everything with the latest practical technology.


----------



## fredo (Dec 1, 2005)

robertsori said:


> A consumer should not be forced to buy Directv or Dish's DVR only, and the additional cost charged for these, addon's.


You're not forced to only use Directv or Dish's DVR. If you are a Directv customer, you can still buy a standalone Tivo and use that if you wish. Of course you will have to pay for the Tivo and the 13/month fee. With the Directv DVR though, you can get it free after rebate and pay a 6/month fee.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> According to current information, there are plans to swap out the HR10-250s for HR20s... at varrying degrees of cost.


Thats good. I've been debateding getting an HR10-250 or waiting for the R20. It's good to know that if i do they will work with me for a swap. Do you think the R20 will be cheaper then the HR10-250 is currently priced?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

By the time it comes out, they will be leasing, not selling (except possibly at very high prices), all equipment.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

robertsori said:


> Let's push our Congress to force the Sat's to incorperate a similar feature, like the cable card, to allow for more competition in recievers and DVR's.


We need less government intervention, not more. If D* or E* thought they could make more money by doing that, they would.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Why are they going to leasing. Are they trying to become the like the cable company? So should I buy one now so I'm not stuck in a lease, I've got the protection plan so at some point they'd have to swap it for the R20.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

harsh said:


> You guys need to give up on the whole DirecTiVo concept going forward. The relationship is over and the supply of receivers has all but dried up.
> 
> Here are two possible outcomes from the E* lawsuit:
> 
> ...


I don't believe anyone is saying they cannot live with Tivo. I think what is being said is they would like a product that can provide at the minimum the same functions as Tivo.

Do you know how many customers kept using their UTV units until they died. The same will happen with DTivos until DTV comes up with a unit that can provide the needed functionality. I hope they do. But DTivos are VERY far from being dead. Right now DTV HD programming is the worst there is. And as far as their SD programming, it will be around for many years under MPEG-2. No way DTV is goning to foot the bill to replace EVERY existing receiver with a new MPEG-4 receiver without the need for HD.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

I think I'll wait to swap my directivo for an r-15 when all the bugs are fixed.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, now that Liberty has bought News Corp.'s interest in Directv, anyone think TIVO will be back? I sure hope so, as my Hr20 continues to freeze, and I continue to miss some recordings. What's even more frustrating is that I spent months gathering my favorite shows on the hard-drive, only to be told to do a "reset everything" to stop the problems, which of course, wiped out the shows that did record.

As for the r15, about a year after the last post above, the problems were still not fixed (and got worse), so I sent it back and replaced it with a TIVO R10. 

I'm glad I kept my TIVO HR10-250 on line as a back-up HD-DVR. TIVO, in my opinion, is a part of what set Directv apart from the competition.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jal said:


> Well, now that Liberty has bought News Corp.'s interest in Directv, anyone think TIVO will be back?


Short of DirecTV Group, or Liberty purchasing TiVo, Inc.... I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Lags (Jan 31, 2007)

mocman said:


> Anyone have any input?? Anyone else doing the same or just going to wait it out???


I have one DVR80 DirecTivo and one R15 DVR.

My DVR80 has been running non-stop for 3 years. No problems whatsoever. (until I press the "Submit" button on this posting, of course....:lol I love it, especially the user interface...so simple. But I don't like the Guide over top of the program (no small window to watch while surfing the Guide). And the future is uncertain at best for Tivo.

My R15 has been running for 1 year with several of the problems mentioned in this forum. Do I hate this unit?? No. Do I love this unit?? No. Is it tolerable?? Yes. Is there a future for this unit, provided they fix these problems?? Yes.

If I had to choose which one I prefer, I'd choose the DVR80 because it flat out works and works extremely well. But I recognize the limits of it and the lack of future features on it. I will wait patiently for the R15 fixes.

In the meantime, I will continue to enjoy DirecTV on both units.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

As someone who never owned nor used a TiVo, I am very happy with my R15. I think that the people that have used the TiVo like comparing these product but (even though they are both DVR's) they are different products just as Xbox 360 and Playsation 3 are different products. You're going to have fans of both that are very loyal. Each one has different features.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Mrpalmer420 said:


> As someone who never owned nor used a TiVo, I am very happy with my R15. I think that the people that have used the TiVo like comparing these product but (even though they are both DVR's) they are different products just as Xbox 360 and Playsation 3 are different products. You're going to have fans of both that are very loyal. Each one has different features.


I've never owned a TiVo, either. In fact, I had never had ANY satellite TV service until a year ago when I got DTV [with an R15 and a standard receiver]. When I first got the service, it was a good thing I had the standard receiver because the R15 wouldn't always record "The Young and the Restless' (my wife's soap). So, I set up the standard receiver to also record TY&TR as a "backup". It took a little over a month before the problem with the R15 not recording TY&TR to be fixed, and a bit later TY&TR was added to the SOAP channel, so if it gets preempted on CBS, I have two times slots on SOAP I can get it at.

I had my standard receiver deactiated several months ago, and now have only the R15. I am just barely able to keep up with watching all of the stuff I record on the R15.

I've had a lot of the same problems folks on this forum have had, but as long as my R15 will record and playback, to me, that's the main thing. I do get a bit scared sometimes, though, when I read a post where someone has had an R15 for several months, and then all of a sudden it has become a boat anchor. I'm keeping my fingers crossed extra tight.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

harsh said:


> At some point, all content will move to MPEG4 (or similar). The answer to having the bandwidth to add all of the promised new content isn't going to come from launching a dozen satellites. It is going to come from compressing everything with the latest practical technology.


I agree with you, but I don't see this happening anytime soon. There are literally millions of customers who have legacy equipment not capable of decoding mpeg4.

The cost of replacing those boxes with their mpeg4 equivalent has to be astronomical, and that doesn't even take into account the cost of losing customers who'd rather go to E* or cable when the change takes place. My guess is we won't see this happening for a very long time.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My 3 R15s and HR20 just keep chugging along, never missing or losing a recording. I hope everyone can enjoy this type of performance soon.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Mrpalmer420 said:


> As someone who never owned nor used a TiVo, I am very happy with my R15. I think that the people that have used the TiVo like comparing these product but (even though they are both DVR's) they are different products just as Xbox 360 and Playsation 3 are different products. You're going to have fans of both that are very loyal. Each one has different features.


Is the R15 your first DVR?


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

Wolffpack said:


> Is the R15 your first DVR?


Yes. I don't know how i watched TV without it before. I know this makes me sound like the biggest couch potato but this truelly has changed my life.


----------



## JimMc (Nov 14, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Thats good. I've been debateding getting an HR10-250 or waiting for the R20. It's good to know that if i do they will work with me for a swap. Do you think the R20 will be cheaper then the HR10-250 is currently priced?


Does anyone know if or when D* will lauch the R20 unit? I am about to add an R15 to my system (already have the HR20 and it works fine). Should I wait a few months for the R20 or is this another "sometime in the future" product?


----------



## bearymore (Sep 1, 2006)

The issue for me is purely functionality. I dropped the R-15 in favor of Tivo because:

1. Trickplay works reliably on the Tivo, it never did on the R15.
2. Tivo's autorecord wishlists find programs only on channels you receive, the R15s don't.
3. Tivo allows more than one SL for the same show if it appears on different channels.
4. Tivo allows unlimited SL's and autorecords, R-15 is limited to 50. You may think this is a minor point, but wait until you have been using the thing for a few years (assuming on the R-15 you don't have to reformat and lose all your SLs). Its nice to keep SLs around for shows that only air intermittently.
5. Tivo doesn't crash when you have lots of SL's, the R-15 does.

The fact that they are contemplating additional features like increased interactivity, VOD, and so forth before they get the basics to function correctly is very scary -- and stupid IMHO. This is the kind of bottom line only thinking that caused Ford to have its recent successes.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

JimMc said:


> Does anyone know if or when D* will lauch the R20 unit? I am about to add an R15 to my system (already have the HR20 and it works fine). Should I wait a few months for the R20 or is this another "sometime in the future" product?


So far it is at most only a rumor. I've heard nothing official from anyone that an R20 is even in development, let alone approaching release.

Of course, simply by posting this answer, the R20 will no doubt be released in about another 15 minutes:lol:

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

bearymore said:


> 2. Tivo's autorecord wishlists find programs only on channels you receive, the R15s don't.


Just for clarification. I think the difference in this is that on Tivos you can edit "channels I receive" and on the R15 and HR20 you can't. For some reason, almost a year ago, DTV screwed up channels I receive and now everyone's unit shows they receive all channels. Tivos allow you to edit it and the search/wish list function pays attention to that. R15s and HR20s don't allow you to edit it and the question remains as to if they pay attention to it if it were edited. At least that's how I think it's working.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

I've occasionally had trouble with SLs specified relative to a channel I do get jumping to a channel I don't get and therefore failing to record. This is _most_ annoying. :bang


----------



## xhenxhe (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't seen the R15 yet. One think I really like about TiVo is that it is show based. When a show moves to a different time it still records it. I can also tell it not to record reruns. I know I couldn't do that with Dish Network's DVR. How does the new R15 work. Does it just have a timer, or is it "smart" like a TiVo?

Also, I heard that you can record 2 things at once, but you can't record something and watch another channel at the same time like you can with the R10. Is this true?


----------



## Cerus (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine records just fine when a show switches times. You record the program, not the time it's on...it's a DVR after all.

You can record two shows at once and watch something you've already recorded or you can record one show and watch another channel. You cannot record two shows at once and watch another live channel though..it would need three inputs for that.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

xhenxhe said:


> I haven't seen the R15 yet. One think I really like about TiVo is that it is show based. When a show moves to a different time it still records it. I can also tell it not to record reruns. I know I couldn't do that with Dish Network's DVR. How does the new R15 work. Does it just have a timer, or is it "smart" like a TiVo?
> 
> Also, I heard that you can record 2 things at once, but you can't record something and watch another channel at the same time like you can with the R10. Is this true?


First Runs vs Repeats is iffy. Major networks seem to be working good but some have better luck than others on SciFi, Food Network, TLC, Discovery and such.

From the Tivo standpoint there's no real Wishlist (although I'm not sure how many Tivo users even knew it was there). Plus, the Search function isn't the greatest and starts causing problems with the unit when it's used.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

R15 Vs. DTivo is just a matter of preference ONLY if your R15 is working well, and that's just not the case for many R15 owners.

I replaced my R15 with a DTivo several months ago and am thrilled with the increased reliability (and the 30 second skip).

The R15 is on a shelf and after a few more software releases and monitoring this forum, I'll probably plug it in and give it another try. It has nothing significant over a DTivo for me, but my second DVR is a one-tuner, 40 hr, SA Tivo that I'm paying extra for, so I wouldn't mind replacing that with a 2-tuner, 100hr R-15 for free, if only darn thing would work as reliably as the Tivo. Maybe next year....


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> From the Tivo standpoint there's no real Wishlist (although I'm not sure how many Tivo users even knew it was there). Plus, the Search function isn't the greatest and starts causing problems with the unit when it's used.


We find ourselves using Tivo wishlists and suggestions more and more lately, so I'd miss those, but I'd be willing to sacrifice them on my SECOND DVR for the reasons in my previous post...if only the darn thing would work as reliably as the Tivo.
Having to reboot because you searched for too many titles is not acceptable.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ApK said:


> Having to reboot because you searched for too many titles is not acceptable.


Especially when 2-3 is too many. :eek2:

I do find it funny that the HR20 development folks can crank out a build or two a day for testing on the CE side and the R15 sits forgotten in the corner. Regardless of who's doing the coding, it's obvious DTV isn't putting much priority in fixing the R15.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Are people still having problems when searching? I know it caused problems in the past, but I've been using it more lately than I ever have with no ill effects.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Are people still having problems when searching? I know it caused problems in the past, but I've been using it more lately than I ever have with no ill effects.


I still notice one particular problem. I'll do a search, and find a long list of shows. I'll step thru the list looking for ones to record. Sometimes I'll press the "R" button on one showing, and then several showings down in the list I'll come across a time I'd prefer over the first one. So, I'll press the "R" button on that one, and then step back to the first one to cancel the record. Of course, you have to jump thru several hoops to cancel it. Eventually, you'll get the "OK" prompt, and you'd think after pressing it you'd end up back in your search list, and you do sometimes. Occassionally, though, it will appear as if it is starting the search all over again, except it will never complete the search. When that happens, I just press the cancel on the "sick" search, and start it over myself (afterall, it only took a few seconds, anyway).


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

In my case, the relationship between use of the Search function and increased incidence of problems has been subtle but I am convinced that it exists. Because of the subtlety, it's hard to say whether the relationship remains. My own guess is that it does. Certainly, I continue to experience problems of various sorts.

Cheers,


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I was still having problems with 10FA when I got it back the beginning of December. Around Christmas I deactivated my unit but at that time 10FA still had tons of search problems from my experience.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I have had no problems with the search feature and I used it a lot last night. I decided to not return my leased R-15 as I need more than 50 SL's that one R-15 is limited to. I had to search to recreate all my SL's as I had wiped it debating to return it or not.

All I used was the title search though and I did noticed that sometimes when pressing the first letter it can either be fast or slow to bring it up. Then entering other letters its about the same. No lockups like happened occasionally in the past.


----------



## wolfonthehill (Jul 7, 2006)

Visited a friend last weekend how has an R10 TiVo unit. In a way, it was like seeing an old friend... in a way, the interface reminded me of a children's cartoon. I miss some things, but there are clearly pluses and minuses to both units. I wouldn't honestly look forward to getting re-acquainted with a TiVo unit again... the R15 is a fine design/idea - they just need to fix the obvious flaws.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

wolfonthehill said:


> Vthe R15 is a fine design/idea - they just need to fix the obvious flaws.


No offense intended, but your perspective reminds me of those few customers who bought the Ford Edsel and were happy with it. To my mind, the purpose of a car isn't to make a statement about style. It's to get me from point A to point B. I readily grant that the R-15 has design features I prefer to the T***. But, in my experience, it's far too unreliable to deserve an evaluation that takes account of its design. YMMV, of course.

Cheers,


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

wolfonthehill said:


> Visited a friend last weekend how has an R10 TiVo unit. In a way, it was like seeing an old friend... in a way, the interface reminded me of a children's cartoon. I miss some things, but there are clearly pluses and minuses to both units. I wouldn't honestly look forward to getting re-acquainted with a TiVo unit again... the R15 is a fine design/idea - they just need to fix the obvious flaws.


I have to disagree with the comment the R15 is a fine design/idea. I cannot use those terms for a unit with a designed limitation of SLs and TDL plus a guide that needs reloading when the unit is rebooted.


----------



## wolfonthehill (Jul 7, 2006)

^ The root cause of the guide reload issue is the fact that you HAVE to reboot. That's a flaw. If you could install, start up, and have it run correctly, no reboots would be required, and the guide would be OK. I'd assume that's what they had in mind.

The limitations on the SL's and TDL honestly do not affect 80-90% of users. If you want to debate whether this unit is appropriate for high-end users, you'll find few who say it is... but it's designed fine for everyday use.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Even low- and middle-end users may enjoy programs such as Law and Order. A program that's in mass syndication will fill up the TDL even if the user programs only a handful of SLs. Based on my own experience (I've deliberately kept the SL count under 10 on the replacement unit I just received), it appears that problems are correlated with the size of the TDL rather than the SL count. At least, I continue to sustain serious problems even though I maintain a low SL count.

I'd class myself as a high-end user by preference. But, adopting a low-end profile has not enabled me to escape trouble.

Cheers,


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

But there you go. Another design flaw in that you cannot setup SLs for Law in Order on multiple channels. I don't really think the R15 was designed so much as it was adopted from the Sky+ boxes.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I don't really think the R15 was designed so much as it was adopted from the Sky+ boxes.


Fell from Heaven (Rev. 8:10)?

Cheers,


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> But there you go. Another design flaw in that you cannot setup SLs for Law in Order on multiple channels. I don't really think the R15 was designed so much as it was adopted from the Sky+ boxes.


My opinion is that the D* bigwigs decide to dump Tivo and told their people "give me a DVR. You've got XX months." And, we got a seriously flawed product.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess I'm as lucky as Earl. I've survived over 12 years of D* -- 3 "improved" SD-DVR's before I had one that was stable [all with TiVo software] -- 3 HR10-250's over a 2-3 year period -- so, I haven't a heartrending parting from the past.

I grabbed a freebie R15 for the guesthouse for my father-in-law's holiday visit and he "hated" it and missed his DirecTiVo for the first 3 weeks -- and by the 4th, ordered one for his 5th-wheeler -- left the DirecTiVo from the trailer behind when he hauled out for Quartzsite.

My previous R10 sits in the garage until I find someone to give it to -- the HR10-250 was given to the UPS delivery driver for our little community just outside of Santa Fe.

The R15 does everything it needed to do for my father-in-law and will do until we upgrade to 1080p in the living room and he [well, the guesthouse] inherits our Sammy -- and the HR20. At which point we'll get another HR20 or whatever D* is offering, then. As I've noted in the appropriate threads, the HR20 came up to spec faster than anything previously offered by D* or E* -- and still is.

Whoever owns D* over time -- I've survived a few owners + Pegasux, etc. -- I've always ended up ahead of what little competition there is by staying exactly where I am. The fact that I have acquired an opportunity through Earl's CE group to aid the process of improvement just makes it better.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> My previous R10 sits in the garage until I find someone to give it to


Can I have it? :sure:


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

ApK said:


> Can I have it? :sure:


If you feel like driving by? Sure. I have a leftover GXCEBOT, too.


----------



## scott T (Jul 6, 2006)

A mass of problems since the software upgarde. Mainly on the 300, few on 500 and NO CALLER ID on either. Tivo still rocks!


----------



## mackaz (Jan 19, 2006)

Greetings!

COMMENT: My first 500 lasted about 6mos. D* sends me a refurbed 100 with so much dust on the fan blades it looked like a science experiment!! Within a few days the unit won't respond to the remote. Went through the BS with D* reboot, format bla, bla, bla. No go. The CS person tells me, that whenever I receive a replacement unit to ALWAYS reformat first thing, then set-up. They send a tech (Ironwood). Sure enough the remote don't work. Three remotes don't work. OK, so he replaces the 100 with a NEW 500. 

QUESTION: During the set-up he places zip code "12221" as my zip. When I reformatted either it didn't ask me or I passed by it, but it's still has "12221". Does anyone know the reason for the "special" zip? Can I change it w/o reformatting? Do I need to? 

Thanks....


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You really don't need to cross post the same question in multiple places.

Carl


----------

